# Can you identify the following songs and their artists?



## yourmother306 (Nov 30, 2011)

Can you identify the following songs and their artists?

1) Refrain from halting, the first person, immediately. 
by Female monarch.

2) Multiple timepieces.
by Low temperature, stage production.

3) Unbleached, natural sweetener.
by Perpetual motion of small rock.

4) Sugary infant, belonging to me.
by Firearms & thorny plants.

5) Refrain from remaining, on your feet, near myself.
by Poisoned insect injection.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

1. Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
2. Clocks - Cold Play
3. Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones
4. Sweet Child o' Mine - Guns 'n' Roses
5. Don't Stand So Close to Me - Sting

Good fun!


----------



## craftyone51 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> 1. Don't Stop Me Now - Queen
> 2. Clocks - Cold Play
> 3. Brown Sugar - Rolling Stones
> 4. Sweet Child o' Mine - Guns 'n' Roses
> ...


Good Job!! I APPLAUD YOU!!


----------

